# Anybody here from the UK?



## Taper468 (Oct 22, 2015)

Anybody here from the UK?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

plenty of em frequent this site


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Taper468 said:


> Anybody here from the UK?


Me:thumbup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

View attachment 24002


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Taper468 said:


> Anybody here from the UK?


Not since the rugby world cup :whistling2:


----------

